# Knoxville, TN MECA show series



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We are pleased to announce a MECA show series in Knoxville, TN. There will be 3 shows at the same venue. The first is coming up very soon on May 5th and will be a double point. The 2nd will on June 9th and will be a triple point show. The final will be on August 18th and will be a double point show. We invite everyone to come out and enjoy these shows. Compete if you want or just hang out with some people that enjoy this same hobby.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's great!!!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It is great. We will expect you there.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Should be a great show series. I wonder who will be judging the triple pointer?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I should be able to make it to the last two, don't know about the first one, have the show this weekend in Lebanon, then two weeks after that and a week before May 5th is the one it North AL. Will be good to make it out to your guys' shop though!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I understand having to pick and choose the shows. Yeah I have to skip this weekend since I'm doing the Maggie valley show.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

If a noob was thinking of competition...... what would he have to do before arrival to make it happen? Sorry but I have never even attended a show, but would be interested in judges' input.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Read the rules, read them again, and make sure you know which class you are in. After that, show up on time, register, and make some new friends.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Knowing the rules will help if you are aiming for a specific class. I would start by spectating your first show or teaming up with a shop that has had some experience with sq competition so you dont go in blindly.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, printed the rules and read up. One problem.....the rules address a pillar speaker pods, but, my pods are mounted to the sails......will the buildout measurements still apply? I hope not as I think I will end up in extreme.......for my first comp........ ouch!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Count me in.





tnaudio said:


> It is great. We will expect you there.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Door panels pods will keep you in modified provided they are not vented to the outside of the car.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool, they are sealed. I was worried the buildout might apply like in the a pillar rule. Thanks for the info!


----------

